# Bewertung von Objektiven



## LostSon (31. Oktober 2003)

Hallo,

ich bin ein bekehrter Sünder, möchte mir nach DigiCam-Versuchen wieder eine Analog-SLR-Ausrüstung für mein Hobby zulegen. Die Marke ist mir nicht wichtig, ich suche herausragende Objektive.
Das ließe sich natürlich leichter beantworten, wenn nicht auch der Geldbeutel ein Wörtchen mitzusprechen hätte.

In meinem Hinterkopf habe ich immer wieder die Hochglanzabdrucke von Bildern welche mit Leica-Objektiven geschossen wurden. Die Farben, die Schärfe, das wundervolle Zeichnen kleinster Details. Selbst in unscharfen Bereichen (Tiefenschärfe..) sind sie herrlich. Doch der schnöde Mammon zwingt mich eben zu Zugeständnissen.

Hierzu suche ich vergleichende Testberichte mit Messungen der Güteparameter, im Internet oder gedruckt. Ich würde gerne herausfinden, welche Schwächen ich mir  bei den einzelnen Objektiven genau einkaufe, wenn ich eben nicht 3000EUR für eine Linse ausgebe, sondern vielleicht 'nur' 1000.

Viele Grüsse

Markus


----------



## DLDS (31. Oktober 2003)

wenn du optimale performance haben willst, greif zur Festbrennweite. Vario Brennweiten mit vergleichbarer Performance kosten das doppelte


----------



## LostSon (31. Oktober 2003)

*Festbrennweiten ...*

... waren damals auch schon die besseren. Da scheint sich also nicht so viel geändert zu haben.

In meiner Jugend hatte ich eine Contax und eine Yashica mit Yashica Objektiven. Greulich, wenn man ein Tele-Zoom mit Lichstärke 5,6 oder schlechter aufsetzte. Der Sucher war dunkel und man hatte wirklich Probleme auch nur scharf zu stellen. Die Festbrennweiten waren Lichtstärker und haben alleine deshalb schon mehr Spaß gemacht.
Dann habe ich mir so eine SLR von Canon gekauft, mit AF, Zoom von Weit bis Tele und dies war dazu noch fest verbaut (kein Wechselobjektiv). Wollte mal etwas moderneres. Jedoch stellte sich das Fotografieren damit als Horror heraus. Die Scharfstellung und Belichtungsmessung dauerte ewig (also nichts für Fotos von tanzenden Paaren auf Hochzeiten, die hatten bis zur Auslösung schon 90° weiter gedreht und man sah nur noch den Rücken). In Florida (Urlaub) dann der Schock: Die Aufnahmen mit meiner alten SLR wurden etwas, die Cannon-Fotos waren nichts. Doch das stellte ich natürlich erst zuhause fest :-( Also eine Digicam. Vielleicht war es ein Fehler, doch erst mit ihr fing ich an mich für die Hintergründe der Fotografie zu interessieren. Natürlich war da nichts mit Blende/Zeit-Kombinationen, Schärfebereichen, ... . Ich konnte also auch wieder nur knipsen und wollte doch jetzt so viel mehr. Die SLRs waren nun auch schon in den Jahren und teilweise auch defekt. Somit wanderte das ganze Thema erst einmal in die Schublade.

Vor ca. 2 Monaten las ich über die Nikon F828 und dachte: Jatzt werden die Digitalen langsam erschwinglich und ausreichend leistungsstark/flexibel. Pustekuchen. In einem Fotofachgeschäft wurde ich dies bezüglich aufgeklärt. 
Somit also meine Heimkehr zur Analog-SLR und der Wunsch nach bewußter Auswahl der Qualität. Nicht das ich extra viel Geld ausgeben möchte, nein. Ich würde nur gerne selbst entscheiden können welche Kompromisse ich für welche Geldeinsparung eingehe. Vielleicht reicht für meine Bedürfnisse ja auch ein gutes Sigma-Objektiv und es muß kein Canon-IL sein. Doch dann würde ich gerne wissen wo genau das billigere Objektiv nicht so brilliant ist.

Soviel als Hintergrund zu meiner Anfrage.

Viele Grüsse

Markus


----------



## LostSon (1. November 2003)

*Vielleicht ..*

... sollte ich noch anmerken:

Mich würden auch Vergleiche zwischen heutigen AF- und noch erhältlichen MF-Objektiven interessieren. 
Ich könnte mir nämlich gut vorstellen mir wieder ein älteres Modell anzuschaffen (dann eben gebraucht).

z.B. einen Satz MF-Nikon-Objektive (28mm,70mm, 135mm) und eine F2/F3/F4

Viele Grüsse

Markus


----------



## Martin Schaefer (1. November 2003)

Hi LostSon,

tu dir selbst einen Gefallen und hol dir die Nikon F4. Sie ist eine in meinen Augen
praktisch perfekte Kamera, zu der es erstklassige Optiken auch gebraucht gibt.

Empfehlenswerte Objektive aufgrund eigener Erfahrung:

50mm/1.2 MF
105mm/2.8 Makro AF
180mm/2.8 AF

Im Weitwinkelbereich gibt es auch ganz hervorragende Objektive. Ich habe selbst
lediglich Erfahrung mit dem 20-35mm/2.8 AF, was erstens ein Zoom ist und zweitens
vermutlich zu teuer. Deshalb enthalte ich mich einer anderen Empfehlung im
WW-Bereich. Dazu können evtl. andere was sagen.
Für die genannten Objektive und die F4 kann ich, so denke ich,
meine Hand ins Feuer legen. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## LostSon (3. November 2003)

*Hi Martin,*

vielen Dank für deinen Tip.

Ich habe mich bei ebay umgeschaut und nette Angebote für die F4 gefunden.
Meine einzigen Bedenken bei dieser Kamera sind, dass es sich um ein Profi-Gerät handelt und dieser Typ auch schon länger auf dem Mark ist. Dies zusammen könnte bedeuten, dass ich eine stark eingesetzte Kamera mit vielen Jahren auf dem Buckel ersteigere. Doch trotzdem werde ich weiter danach suchen.

Ich habe mir meine Contax noch einmal angeschaut und eigentlich ist sie noch gut in Schuß. Darum spiele ich alternativ mit dem Gedanken mir gebrauchte Zeiss-Linsen (Festbrennweiten) zu ersteigern und vielleicht noch eine Contax-Aria neu dazu zu kaufen. Die Linsen scheinen mir eher bei ambitionierten Amateuren eingesetzt und die Aria bietet mir alle Möglichkeiten (Spot-/Integralmessung, Belichtungskorrektur kombiniert mit Belichtungsreihen) die ich vorerst benötige. Meine alte Contax könnte ich dann als Zweitgehäuse weiter verwenden.

Doch wesentlich wohler wäre mir, wenn ich die von mir ursprünglich gesuchten Internetseiten mit Objektiv-Vergleichstests finden könnte. Werden solche Tests nicht gemacht? Bei Warentest habe ich 2-3 Tests gefunden, leider nur mit einer begrenzten Auswahl an Linsen.

Viele Grüsse

Markus


----------



## ralfoview (3. November 2003)

Hi Markus,

Contax ist eigentlich eine gute wahl, zumal da die leitz scherben dranpassen.
testberichte gibt's zuhauf in fotomagazinen, vielleicht da mal auf den seiten im archiv  nachsehen. kostet aber was, glaub ich (fotomagazin/colorfoto, etc)

hier nochwas zu MF vs. AF - objektiven: i hab ne nikon f90x/F100 mit nem afd24mm objektiv. 2 freunde benutzen die f2/f3 mit djeweils manuellen 24er und: im vergleich zum neuen, vigbettiert und verzerrt das alte fast NULL. obwohl das afd24er,2.8 nicht zu den billigen gehört und von der optischen leistung (schärfe, farbtreue, lichtstärke) nur von leica und eben dem manuellem getoppt wird.

zum kamerakauf/objektivwahl: was haben denn deine freunde für kameras/objektive. bei mir hat es sich bewährt ne nikon zu kaufen, weil ich dadurch auf die vielzähligen objektive von freuden/kollegen zurückgreifen kann. war bei mir auch ein kaufentscheidungsgrund zwischen nikon/canon, etc

lg

ralf


----------



## DLDS (3. November 2003)

anstatt der F4 würde ich dir eher zur

F90X raten, die ist auch ein gutes gerät für wenig geld.
Nutze isch selbst noch oft.

mein objektiv park beinhaltet auch einige MF Nikkore,
sofer du keine action oder super makro aufnahmen machen möchtest, sind die top.


----------



## Vincent (5. November 2003)

@DLDS:
Du willst doch nicht ernsthaft eine F4 also reine Profikamera mit einer F90x vergleichen oder?

Auch wenn man sich guten Gewissens eine F90 kaufen kann, so ist sie dennoch von der Leistung in allen Punkten in keinster Weise mit der F4 vergleichbar (nur beim Autofokus bin ich mir nicht sicher).

Wenn du keinen schnellen Autofokus brauchst also folgendes:


Nikon F4 gebraucht aber A-B für 600-1000 Euro
Nikkor 180mm f2,8 ED AF oder AIs (viele meinen es sei nach dem Leica 180mm 2,8 die beste je gebaute Kleinbild Optik) - 300 - 500 Euro
Nikkor 50mm f1,8 - rein optisch besser als das 1,4er aber halt lichtschwächer.
Nikkor 85mm f1,8 - ausgesprochen hohe Abbildungsleistung aber trotzdem erschwinglich

Zu den 3 Objektiven kann ich dir raten, weil ich mich seit einiger Zeit intensivsts mit Nikon Kameras und Optiken auseinandersetze. Dies ist also eine Zusammenstellung der besten Optiken rein von der Abbildungsleistung her. Die noch lichtstärkeren Objektive sind meistens deutlich teurer und auch im Normalfall in der optischen Leistung nicht ganz so gut.

Mit der oben genannten Ausstattung hast du ein vergleichsweise erschwingliches Fotosystem mit absoluten Höchstleistungen in der Abbildungsqualität. (Besser geht es außer Leica und Konsorten nicht - nur lichtstärker)


----------



## DLDS (5. November 2003)

bis auf das 100% sucherbild kann die F90X das selbe, wenn nich noch besser.

Bessere TTL Messung
Schnellerer AF
Leichter
Mit MB-10 macht sie auch 6bps

der einzigste Vorteil der F4 sehe ich, das man sie den film per hand zurückspulen kann.

Oder gar ne normale F90, wer nicht im Studio arbeitet oder auf dem Sportplatz bekommt die schon für 350€

bitte jetzt keinen glaubenskrieg


----------



## Vincent (5. November 2003)

Dass die F90 einen schnelleren Autofokus hat, habe ich mir schon gedacht, meinetwegen noch die Blitzmessung aber ansonsten ist die F4 wie alle Fx ein Profigehäuse, welches sich doch arg von Amateurbodies unterscheidet.

Und doch, der Glaubenskrieg sei entfesselt  Der Martin kommt hier sowieso gleich rein und macht alle F4 Gegner zu Kleinholz, wie er es auch mit mir tat, bevor ich mir eine gekauft habe


----------



## DLDS (6. November 2003)

"Die F4 bietet die beste Technik aus dem Jahr 88, doch wir haben 2002" 

die meisten aller nikon profi fotografen haben sich nach der F4 zur F90 -später zur X- zugewendet (oder sich zusätzlich zugelegt), bis dann die F5 erschien. Da sie mit MB-10 doch ein gutes Brett ist, klar sie war nur semiprofessionell aber die performance übersteigt einfach die der F4.

Die F4 ist ne klasse Kamera, aber meiner Meinung nach leistet die F90X mehr. Besonders für den Preis. Für jeden der nicht auf den Sportplatz muss, wäre sogar die normale F90 ein Top Gerät. 

Persönlich würde ich auch nicht auf ein LCD Display verzichten wollen. Dafür ist es einfach zu komortabel. Besonders nachts, da man es  werden kann.

Wobei wenn ich wirklich nach professnionellen Ansprüchen gehen würde und eine Kamera der älteren Riege wählen müsste, wäre die F3 meine erste Wahl. Mit der machts einfach extreem Spass ! 

Zur F4, ich bin mir nicht sicher... deshalb frage ich lieber

kann die F4, Verschlusszeiten in Drittelstufen wählen ?
DIe F4 hat auch keine *3D* Matrixmessung oder ?
Quasi Blitzen mit Matrix Messung möglich ?
Hat sie Programm-Shift Funktion ?


----------



## Vitalis (6. November 2003)

Hat die F4 kein Display?

*edit*  Natürlich nicht.


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Der Fakt, dass die F4 kein LCD und eine traditionelle Bedienung hat, macht(e) sie ja gerade bei vielen so äußerst beliebt.
Nach kurzer Einarbeitung will ich das einfach nicht mehr missen. Denn alle Infos werden im Sucher angezeigt. Alle Einstellungen sind ganz einfach vorzunehmen ohne auch nur ein einziges Mal das Auge vom Sucher zu nehmen. Das ist fantastisch.

F4 zu F90(x) ist ja genau das Gleiche Verhältnis wie F5 zur F100. Jeweils das Topmodell der Zeit (welches auch immer erst durch das nächste Topmodell abgelöst wurde) und die Semiprofi bis engagierte amateur-Kamera - eher für den Massenmarkt. Nikon nennt sie "mid range"...obwohl ich eine F100 und die F90 damals irgendwie nicht als "mid range" bezeichnen würde...


----------



## DLDS (6. November 2003)

das ist es ja, 

F4 war so um 1988
F90X war um 1994

zu der Zeit gab es keine F5, somit griffen halt viel Profi somit zur F90X, da die F90X performance der F4 bot (in den meisten beziehungen) und neuere erfolgversprechende Technik.

Ich kenne viele Profifotografen, auch im Sportbereich die mit der F90X gearbeitet haben bis die F5 erschien.


----------



## ralfoview (6. November 2003)

naja, ist jetzt zu ner nikon body - diskussion geworden.  

ich meine, mit den nikon/canon-objektiven fährt man preislich/optisch sehr gut und meine empfehlung.
sigma ist bis aus ein paa spezialfälle einfach m*st.  in der midrange - klasse fällt mir sonst nur pentax ein - ein neuer body ist preislich erschwinglich, aber wenn man bei der marke etwas mehr haben will, greift man beim zubehör tief in die tasche, oder hat schlechte qualität. zufrieden ist man damit sicherlich nicht. hat jemand positive erfahrungen mal mit minolta gemacht?

ich hab ne minolta kameratasche mit meiner nikon drin und die ist echt primapraktisch ;-) 

außen steht fett minolta drauf.... die klaut mir keiner... *höhö*

lg

ralfoview


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Sigma sollte man nicht auf ihre Anfängerlowbudget Objektive beschränken. Sigma baut auch Objektive von 500 - 2500 Euro das sollte man nicht vergessen. Diese sind optisch häufig außergewöhnlich gut. Das 105mm macro f2,8 hat z.B. in der ColorFoto Bestenliste eine Punktzahl von 86 (wenn ich mich nicht irre) Solche Werte erreichen sonst nur Leica und die allerbesten Canon und Nikkors.


----------



## DLDS (6. November 2003)

stimmt, den test hab ich gelesen 

wie eh schon jeder weiss, an allem sparen, nur nicht am objektiv


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Ebenso Tamron. Eigentlich deklariert als Billigmarke, die man kennt weil Fotoläden an F65 und Konsorten diese Objektiv teils mitverscherbeln.
Aber...man schaue sich mal das Tamron 180mm f3,5 an. Gleicher Fall wie Sigma. Enorme optische Leistung und dabei erstaunlich günstig. Das 180er Tamron kostet glaube ich 850 Euro. Das 180mm f2,8 von Nikon kostet 1200 Euro, dass von Leica ist sowieso out of range 

Tamron 180mm f3,5:


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. November 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Vincent _
> *Das 105mm macro f2,8 hat z.B. in der ColorFoto Bestenliste eine Punktzahl von 86 (wenn ich mich nicht irre) Solche Werte erreichen sonst nur Leica und die allerbesten Canon und Nikkors. *



Schön, dass da ganz offensichtlich weder der "haptische" Eindruck, noch die
Qualität des AF deutlich mitzählt.

Ich halte von solchen Tests aus mehreren Gründen mehr oder weniges GAR nichts. Insbesondere, wenn bei Tests Handbuch-Qualität in das Testergebnis
der Kamera einfliesst oder Schnickschnack-Features eine größere Gewichtung
im Ergebnis haben als ganz wesentliche Punkte für den Praktiker, der ohne
antiseptische Glasvitrine auskommt (Sammlerbuben).

Dieses Sigma-Makro ist so ziemlich die Höchststrafe für einen Fotografen mit
Qualitätsanspruch. Diese Scherbe fühlt sich an wie ein Stapel von 5 klapprigen
Joghurtbechern, Der AF ist grottenlahm, zuverlässig wie die Lottozahlen von
nächster Woche und brüllend laut.
*thumbs down*

Also Fremdhersteller in allen Ehren. Aber zur Profiklasse fehlt bei Gott ne Menge.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Ich weiß, dass du damit Probleme hattest, kann mir das aber in keinster Weise erklären. Ich habe das Ding selbst in der Hand gehabt. Mechanisch 1a gearbeitet - schwer natürlich - und bei der Bildqualität bleibt mir selber nichts weiter übrig als auf die  Tests von Magazinen zu schauen.

Ist dein Ding eventuell mal hingefallen und war linsentechnisch verschoben?

edit: ColorFoto steht mit dem Ergebnis ja auch nicht wirklich alleine da: Klick


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. November 2003)

Es war ein fabrikfrisches Objektiv, das ich fabrikfrisch un unberührt bei Foto
Oehling in Mainz selbst ausgepackt habe und schon beim Umschalten von AF
auf MF dachte, dass es bescheiden verarbeitet ist.
Der Autofocus ist wirklich katastrophal. Wenn du das Ding nicht nur angeschaut
hättest, sondern auch angewendet, dann wüsstest du in 10 Sekunden, was ich
meine. Diese unglaublichen AF-Durchläufer machen einen aggressiv.

Aber wurscht, wer möchte, der kann ja auf Testberichte vertrauen.
Ich habs mehr mit der Praxis und konnte mich bisher nicht beschweren über die
Kaufentscheidungen, die ich selbst getroffen hatte oder anderen empfohlen habe.

So, nu hab ich aber fertig mit dem OT in diesem Thread.

Gruß
Martin ------ forget about tests in magazines


----------



## DLDS (6. November 2003)

haben Sigma nicht auch ultraschall motoren ?
weiss nicht, habe bis jetzt noch nie gewagt ein Tamron oder Sigma Objektiv zu kaufen.

Ich bleib einfach bei Nikkor/Nikon Objektiven, da weiss ich das ich immer gut bedient bin.


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Ja die haben soweit ich weiß auch Objektive mit im Objektiv liegenden, leisen Motoren.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (6. November 2003)

Och menno Vincent,

in deinem eigenen Link oben schreibt doch praktisch jeder,
dass der AF lahm und laut ist. Ich saug mir das doch nicht
aus den Fingern. 

Gruß
Martin


----------



## Vincent (6. November 2003)

Dass der Autofokus lahm und laut ist stimmt laut den Tests und Erfahrunsberichten ja. Aber sie sagen genauso, dass die optische Qualität überragend ist...oder ging es darum jetzt nicht? 
Also wir rekapitulieren: 
überragende Bildqualität
schlechter Autofokus
Naja wie auch immer, du hast jetzt dein 100mm Canon und ist ja auch in Ordnung wenn du damit froh bist


----------



## leicameter (25. März 2004)

*Gebrauchte Leica*

Hallo LostSon,

schau Dich doch einmal bei den gebrauchten Leica-R um.
Ein Gebrauchtes R-3,4/180 APO ist auch nicht teurer als das beschriebene Tamron 3,5/180. Es ist aber bestimmt besser!
Die etwas älteren Leica-Objektive sind, verglichen mit den Konkurenten, auch alle immer noch gut bis sehr gut. Aufgrund des Digital-Wahns sind sie auch meist relativ günstig zu bekommen.

Einziger Nachteil: Sie passen nur auf Leica-R Kameras und bei denen haben manche alte Modelle oft Probleme mit der Elektronik.


----------

